# Fly Tying and Lure Making



## JacobsDaddy (Oct 2, 2012)

I was recently given a fly tying kit and tons of supplies and molds for plastic lure making. I was wondering if any of you might have some fly tying and fishing lure making books you might want to sale?


----------



## drgnhntr37 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have some I will let go. I'm at work now but I will let you know what I have tomorrow.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Dont have any books. Its a tedious meticulous task that can be fun if you enjoy that sort of thing. Made a couple blackflies but nothin fancy. Post some pics of your efforts. Maybe youll motivate me to start gettin crazy with it


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I tried tying flies but the rope I had was too big for their little legs.

Fly tying can be a relaxing hobby. I am not a fly fisherman as I use bait to catch my fish and never had any trouble catching them. Normally I will stick a grasshopper with no weight and throw it out into the water and it never fails.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

JacobsDaddy said:


> I was recently given a fly tying kit and tons of supplies and molds for plastic lure making. I was wondering if any of you might have some fly tying and fishing lure making books you might want to sale?


I'm selling my lifetime collection of fly-fishing gear on Craigslist here in So. Calif., I may put it on Ebay. Shipping will be the biggest task.
There is too much to list.

https://post.craigslist.org/manage/3275294235

BB


----------

